# Inventory/Equipment Management



## Tech Ninja (Aug 8, 2019)

I am looking for recommendations on inventory management software. Something better than a giant excel sheet, but without spending thousands of dollars every year. I like the idea of barcoding, but it wouldn't necessarily be required.
I've looked into "Costume and Theater Inventory Resources" (https://www.costumeinventory.com/), but can't find any reviews on them.
More Details:
This year, I was given the opportunity to have a work study student as my assistant TD, and one of his main jobs for this season is going to be taking inventory. We are fortunate enough to have a fair amount of lighting/sound equipment, as well as a whole room of costume pieces and some props etc. etc. The purpose behind this is two-fold: firstly to know what we have and to be able to prioritize replacements on equipment etc, and secondly to hopefully be able to rent some of our inventory to other people.


----------



## josh88 (Aug 8, 2019)

Production company I worked for used Hiretrack but a big portion of the program is rentals/pull lists and that side of things which may not be needed just for inventory management. I always liked it because it was fairly straightforward and they have pretty good service and are willing to work with you to help fit your needs.


----------



## jlevene (Aug 6, 2020)

The best one by far is HireHop that some of the largest rental houses are switching to (eg. https://www.eventindustrynews.com/n...tracts-technical-event-production-specialists), something obviously I would say as I now work there. We also have a free for life version for smaller companies. Handles both US sales tax or other country VAT tax.

EDIT: I was 30 years in the industry and decided to quit and switch to software.


----------



## almorton (Aug 6, 2020)

That's your company, isn't is @jlevene?


----------



## Adam Brunetti (Aug 10, 2020)

I started using "Snipe-IT", which is an open-source program. Only costs me $3.50/month to host my AWS Virtual Machine. You need to code it yourself in linux, but once you get it running it's very user-friendly, and has a bunch of features! https://snipe-it.readme.io/docs


----------



## jlevene (Aug 10, 2020)

almorton said:


> That's your company, isn't is @jlevene?


I am either famous or infamous! 

Will I see you tomorrow at "We Make Events" in London?


----------



## almorton (Aug 11, 2020)

Sadly the day job precludes getting to any events. We will be lighting up in red this evening, though.


----------

